# Dante VS Allucard



## Xero108 (Dec 1, 2008)

Which one is the best evil killer in your opinion? 

Tough choice for me, but I'll go for Allucard just for confident attitude he shows all the time and for the nice glasses


----------



## X (Dec 1, 2008)

Allucard. he's pretty insane.


----------



## Enigmaticat (Dec 1, 2008)

Alucard, it'd be a quick fight depending on his mood. But eventually Dante would be come his familiar.


----------



## Imperial Impact (Dec 1, 2008)

That Django fella seem badass.


----------



## Arc (Dec 1, 2008)

Alucard, he is an insane monster.


----------



## X (Dec 1, 2008)

i forget, can Alucard even die? i have seen him get shot/torn/cut to pieces and he just reassembles later.


----------



## AlexInsane (Dec 1, 2008)

Chuck Norris would make coleslaw out of the other two guys intestines and then make margaritas from their blood.


----------



## Verin Asper (Dec 1, 2008)

alucard....not cause of him...his partner...


----------



## Hanazawa (Dec 1, 2008)

DANTE

/has red and white betta fish named Dante >_>


----------



## X (Dec 2, 2008)

Desume Crysis Kaiser said:


> alucard....not cause of him...his partner...



hahaha! that cop chick is pretty good looking though.


----------



## Xero108 (Dec 2, 2008)

half-witted fur said:


> i forget, can Alucard even die? i have seen him get shot/torn/cut to pieces and he just reassembles later.



That's a good question because Integra laughed when Anderson said that he cut Alucard's head. I guess you might be able to kill him if you bleed him to death, but then again...I'm only at episode 4 in Hellsing ova, so I'll see...


----------



## X (Dec 2, 2008)

i got through chapter 94 on the manga. its pretty crazy.


----------



## Xero108 (Dec 3, 2008)

Well I'm currently going through my finals at school, so I just don't have the time to see more of it. But I can't wait to see all those Nazi getting litteraly mashed up by Alucard.


----------



## lupinealchemist (Dec 3, 2008)

No one can kill Alucard, I won't even put a spoiler explaining why.


----------



## Xero108 (Dec 3, 2008)

Well I'll be digging the 4th episode tonight and see what happens to that frenchy female vampire with the huge fancy gun. I'm expecting Alucard to survive, because that's the way the story has to be, but I want to see those Nazi and Vatican fuckers rot in hell. It's basically what is keeping me on the show at the moment. Story's predictable, but the action is worthy.


----------



## Rilvor (Dec 3, 2008)

How the fuck did you manage to spell Alucard wrong? It's freaking Dracula spelled backwards.


----------



## Xero108 (Dec 3, 2008)

See...I didn't know that.


----------



## lupinealchemist (Dec 3, 2008)

Xero108 said:


> Well I'll be digging the 4th episode tonight and see what happens to that frenchy female vampire with the huge fancy gun. I'm expecting Alucard to survive, because that's the way the story has to be, but I want to see those Nazi and Vatican fuckers rot in hell. It's basically what is keeping me on the show at the moment. Story's predictable, but the action is worthy.





Spoiler



Rip Van Winkle is actually a werewolf, but the series portrays werewolves very differently. Take Shrodinger for example...


----------



## Xero108 (Dec 4, 2008)

Werewolves without fur? D:

(As in I'm hoping that she'll transform at some point)


----------



## Enigmaticat (Dec 4, 2008)

Rilvor said:


> How the fuck did you manage to spell Alucard wrong? It's freaking Dracula spelled backwards.


I noticed and thought the same thing. But Ive seen worse typos.


----------



## Xero108 (Dec 4, 2008)

Post them to make me feel better


----------



## Rilvor (Dec 4, 2008)

I think both characters should be crushed by Robotnik's mighty PINGAS for both of them being weeaboo fanbase anime style fighting sparklefags, as much as I like Alucard's dress.


----------



## Magikian (Dec 4, 2008)

half-witted fur said:


> i forget, can Alucard even die? i have seen him get shot/torn/cut to pieces and he just reassembles later.



Yes he can, can't be fucked explaining.

Anyway, Alucard.


----------



## CyberFoxx (Dec 4, 2008)

Neither, D is better than both of them. Come on, his Left Hand talks! That's better than Dante and Alucard put together!


----------



## Magikian (Dec 4, 2008)

CyberFoxx said:


> Neither, D is better than both of them. Come on, his Left Hand talks! That's better than Dante and Alucard put together!



But Alucard can turn Spanish.


----------



## Xero108 (Dec 4, 2008)

Well I finished the 4th episode today and I can say that Rip Van Winkle disappointed me a lot. I was expecting her to put a better fight.


----------



## Not A Fox (Dec 4, 2008)

Scratch those two: This is more relevant


Manfred Gallows


----------



## AlexInsane (Dec 9, 2008)

NAFFY said:


> Scratch those two: This is more relevant
> 
> 
> Manfred Gallows



Talk about overcompensating for something.

What a faggot.


----------



## Tatsuyoujo (Dec 9, 2008)

I think it'd be a draw ,honestly.

If i HAVE to pick i'll go with Al, cuz Sirius would help if he needed it.


----------

